# help!



## Leviathan (Mar 2, 2004)

i got a 240sx and my uncle (used to be a honda/acura/mazda/nissan mechanic) said it was really expensive to work on, becuase it is an aircooled engine, is this true? i was just wondering because im an underpayed teenager . :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Leviathan said:


> i got a 240sx and my uncle (used to be a honda/acura/mazda/nissan mechanic) said it was really expensive to work on, becuase it is an aircooled engine, is this true? i was just wondering because im an underpayed teenager . :fluffy:


well i dont really know my self, but the mechanic that works on my car says its a piece of cake, the bitchy ones are the porche and VW...from what he tells me


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 2, 2004)

oh well i didn't know, my dad called me and told me that so i don't know, i think he meant by reparing the engine, not modifying but im sure they run across the same lines. thanks formthe help.


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 2, 2004)

what is a 'clip'?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

half of the car.usually the front half


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

front clip is basically when they cut off the front end of the car, mainly for motor swap purposes. it just gives you a little extra than a motorset and is worth the extra bucks


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its not air cooled... its water cooled


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 2, 2004)

how much u think it would be for a shop to take out my at transmission and put in 5spd?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

around 1 grand?


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 2, 2004)

thanks buddy


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

yeah, the 240sx as with all silvias and most modern cars other than the old VWs are watercooled. Air does help cool the radiator, but the radiator is full of water and coolant and this circulates through the block. and from what my dad tells me, him and my mom had 2 v-dub beetles, the old VW engines were very easy to work on. one of the easiest engines to rebuild and build up.


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 2, 2004)

megaseth said:


> yeah, the 240sx as with all silvias and most modern cars other than the old VWs are watercooled. Air does help cool the radiator, but the radiator is full of water and coolant and this circulates through the block. and from what my dad tells me, him and my mom had 2 v-dub beetles, the old VW engines were very easy to work on. one of the easiest engines to rebuild and build up.


yeah im hoping to get a new clip over the summer, im thinking a SR25Det because i don't want to get a RB, ive heard its kinda hard on teh frame with that much power and i don't wanna replace the front differentials and all.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

if you dont know your way around the enigine bay, the clip will be your best bet. everything should be there and in the spot it will be more or less in your car.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

sr25det? im just gonna assume either 1. you havent quite learned your motors yet or 2. nissan makes a motor called the sr25det i dont know about or 3. your hoping to find an sr and do one huge ass stroker kit.

im thinking its number one. you want the sr20det. only rb's have the rb20, 25, and 26.

and rb's arent some freakish amount of power in their stock form.but if you plan on doing a lot of power upgrades to any motor, its a good idea to strengthen the frame


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Leviathan said:


> yeah im hoping to get a new clip over the summer, im thinking a SR25Det because i don't want to get a RB, ive heard its kinda hard on teh frame with that much power and i don't wanna replace the front differentials and all.


sr25det and front differential?? lol!! what a nub :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

a tomei SR20DET will only cost you 6 grand


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 2, 2004)

be nice to the noob  :newbie: 

ya sr25det .. don't ask .. I put 25 i was thinking of the RB.


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 2, 2004)

i was looking at http://night7racing.com/ and looking at the differnet nissan engines and i get the numbers now and all that blah blah and im just wondering if a CA18 is good compared to a SR20 pricewise, which one would u get what u want for your money .. (not sure if that just made sense).


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 2, 2004)

and i am a noob, look at my sig, thanks.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the CA18det is a wonderful engine, i think. i havent personally ever dealt with any of the engines besides the KA24E but ive learned a lot on here just reading and stuff. i personally say to go by what engine was meant for your car. 89+ 90 deserve the CA18det, and sr's should go in all the rest. thats just if you base it by year.

other than year i advocate the CA because it has an Iron block and can push more power.Its cheaper, but parts are kinda tough to find, and its an old motor as it is.

the SR i dont really like personally for that damn alumninum block, and they cost more when the motor is actually cheaper made. it is a newer motor though, and parts are relatively easy to find cause everybody and there mama's got one these days.

theres tons of reasons to get any motor, its all your opinion, so just search a lot and read a lot.


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Leviathan said:


> yeah im hoping to get a new clip over the summer, im thinking a SR25Det because i don't want to get a RB, ive heard its kinda hard on teh frame with that much power and i don't wanna replace the front differentials and all.



You know it's rear wheel drive...right? You might want to read up a little on the car you have.


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 2, 2004)

ya .. i realized that mistake i made after re-reading it .. haha. sorry guys. i was reading like front differntial hm .. *sigh slaps self* rear wheel. I know more about hondas, what do u expect, sorry.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

kelso, its not just the fact that the CA is necessierilly old, but its the fact the DET was only put in there for 2 years. it wasnt that popular of an engine. i know they had used them in other cars, but only 2 years in the S13. Old+kinda Uncommn=PITA getting aftermarket stuff.


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 2, 2004)

ya i just tried looking for parts just to see if i could find for a CA but i had kind of a hard time. I could look harder, im just trying to get some information and learn some stuff.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Leviathan said:


> ya i just tried looking for parts just to see if i could find for a CA but i had kind of a hard time. I could look harder, im just trying to get some information and learn some stuff.


the ca is related to a few engines that you could get parts for. 300zx, skylines, and nx pulsar. i think blackser knows more of it.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Acually the CA parts are easy to find, if you know where to look. If your looking for stock parts then goto the nissan dealer, autozone, etc. because the Pulsar SE came with the CA18DE... For aftermarket stuff you can either look hard or ask one of the CA owners they can help you


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i hear europe has parts for the ca


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Yea they do! Norrisdesigns makes alot of stuff for CA's. I think its because they never got the SR (that what i heard some don't kill me).


----------



## akihabro (Aug 12, 2003)

Leviathan said:


> i got a 240sx and my uncle (used to be a honda/acura/mazda/nissan mechanic) said it was really expensive to work on, becuase it is an aircooled engine, is this true? i was just wondering because im an underpayed teenager . :fluffy:


aircooled? i hope u heard ur dad wrong and this is a typo cause he is seriously wrong. its water cooled. but the true part is nissans are a little more expensive to fix than say hondas


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Yea they do! Norrisdesigns makes alot of stuff for CA's. I think its because they never got the SR (that what i heard some don't kill me).


Europe actually has more parts for the CA because it was produced until 94 there.


----------

